# Ever do a show 'at home'?



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

We met a lady at a show who does this annually just before Christmas. SHe passes out invitations at all the shows she does throughout the year. We're seriously considering it. Our house and property are set up well for it I think. My kitchen/DR/LR are all open so I could clear out the china cabinets & shelves to display things. I'd certainly have more room than at a regular show. LOL We could serve cookies & drinks in the kitchen area. Thinking the first or second weekend in Dec. Not sure if we'll just do Sat. or Sun and Sat. Since everything would be set up it would be any more work to make it two days. 

The thing will be getting people to come. We aren't too far off the beaten path and are at a crossroads of sorts that people come through to get to other towns. The closest town (3 miles) has pop. 2000 so not a big town by any stretch. Next closest (different direction) is 9 miles with a pop. of 6000.

We could advertise in the larger town's paper and put up a nice yard sign. Put flyers up on local bulletin boards and craigslist on-line. 

What do you think? Anyone here do this? I'm just worried no one will come and we'll have to eat all the CHristmas cookies ourselves. LOL


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I would want to have other crafts also maybe involve someone else with different crafts.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

My neighbor with alpacas does this annually to sell fiber arts and does very well. She is 5 miles off a big highway and puts out signs. She also sellls my soaps ( her event is during a state fair so I can't come) and I diid quite well last year.
She sells drinks and cookies for .25 each too.
Becky


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh we have lots of other crafts. I have 6 girls who each do 'their own thing'. There is a small family business further out in the boonies I thought of inviting to participate. They do all wood laser stuff I think.

We are 3 miles off the highway so yes....a sign would be good. In fact, there is a lady a few miles out from us who does a yearly 'barn sale' 4th of July weekend. She puts her signs by the highway and always gets a big crowd. But she's been doing it for a few years now. Wonder who I need to get permission from for the signs. May have to stop at that neighbor's house and ask.


----------



## Gunnie (May 7, 2008)

Our Town has an annual craft show (its in its 26th year) there is a flyer printed up with a map and houses are assigned numbers. Its usually in November and Ive had my house in it for 3 years now and we usually have a good turn out there are about 12,000 flyers printed and lots of advertisment done. Each house has a sign in front of their house with the house number and at the end of the road is a sign that a hometown craft house is on the road. Each house that is in pays $100 and we get local business to sponser for $45 and their business card or such is on the flyer. Anyways I have 3 other ladies in my home. This will be my first year having my soap.  Just something you may be interested in trying to get others to do around you.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

That sounds neat Dawn!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Kathy really it would be well worth the try, as all you will be out is the time and energy and have lots of cookies for gifts later


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Our town has something very similar to what Dawn describes; it is called the Holiday Craft Tour and is held the weekend of deer hunting opener (beginning of November). 

I haven't been to it in years, but from what I remember certain houses are swamped with people and others not so much. If you have products that are in demand you will do great, especially if you have more than just soap. The drawback is people in your home. At the homes I was at the owners provided a large rug either indoors or out for people to remove their shoes.

Good luck!

Sara


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

i think with some planning, you could really do well. i would suggest that you get a few others involved--ppl like plenty of things to see. for your cookies, maybe someone or even a bakery in the area would like to give free samples for a free spot in the show? apple cider in a crock pot works great b/c everyone likes it and it smells good and 'homey'. the more ppl you involve, the more the advertising cost will be spread out. just be sure to imagine how all your various things will look together. and i think free samples of soap might help too (just tiny slivers) --they might not buy today but once they use it, they'll be back! lots of chairs to encourage ppl to just sit and enjoy the party. 

i think your location sounds wonderful! i would certainly do it at least a couple times if i were in your place. sometimes it takes a couple times for ppl to realize there is something fun and great going on, and by next year, word of mouth of how nice your stuff is spreads, and then next year you'll get a bigger crowd. it generally takes 3 times for an ad to 'sink in'...so put an ad in the local papers 3x before the event. maybe even a tiny picture or maybe if you have a logo for your soap? its called 'branding' and you want ppl to associate your 'brand' (logo) with your cool stuff! anyway, i wish you the best!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh gosh, there is a lady who does a harvest show in her house around this time of year. She gets a number of other crafter and bakers, all kind of stuff to go with the harvest theme and it's a blast. Has a huge line to get in and is really popular.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Years ago-- this was very popular here and in Minot--in Minot, the lady had an invitation only showing in her home. You could only if you had an invitation--I went with someone and bought something, so I got an invitation the following year. We are considering it---I a lot of sewing done and it would be " My Crazy Mother and I" present " Christmas in the Country". Our only problem is that we have a small circle driveway and I don't know how it would work. Have to do some thinking about it. Carolyn


----------

